# Triangle area, NC



## Dykstrav (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for a group in the Triangle area that can play on Saturdays or possibly Sundays, beginning in April or so.

My preference is for Pathfinder, but I'd also consider a 4E game or an older version of D&D. I might consider a classic World of Darkness game, depending on the interested parties.

I'm glad to DM as the group starts, but I also expect to get a chance to play every once in a while too.


----------



## PolterGhost (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I lived closer.  The drive from Asheville to the Triangle is exhausting, taking hours more than it should.  Good luck.


----------



## Dykstrav (Jan 27, 2011)

I usually take my vacations in Asheville. Maybe we can do a one-shot some time.


----------

